# Phrag. Jason Fischer 'Phoenix Rising' FCC/AOS



## lienluu (Mar 16, 2007)

This is from a division I got from Hadley at Marriott Orchids. It receive a 96 point FCC in 2005. It is a diploid.


----------



## gore42 (Mar 16, 2007)

Damn... 996 is pretty good! j/k  Looks like a beauty! great color... and the form would be just about perfect if those petals continue to raise just a little bit.

- Matt


----------



## Hien (Mar 16, 2007)

That is absolutely gorgeous Lien, it must cost you an arm and 2 legs.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow. That is superb!:drool:


----------



## Heather (Mar 16, 2007)

Magnificent!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2007)

Yay besseae hybrids! Can you show trhe whole plant please.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 16, 2007)

gore42 said:


> Damn... 996 is pretty good! j/k  ...
> 
> - Matt



damn... i wanted to say that....


----------



## bwester (Mar 16, 2007)

Hien said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous Lien, it must cost you an arm and 2 legs.



Lien is down to selling other peoples limbs for plants now :rollhappy:


----------



## e-spice (Mar 16, 2007)

That is absolutely beautiful. Considering what I bet it cost I would try to get a life insurance policy on it. 

e-spice


----------



## Jason Fischer (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey now, 996 points is completely possible when we are dealing with phrag. Jason Fischer


----------



## lienluu (Mar 16, 2007)

Oops  96 pts.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice Lien!!

I wish your 'La Hougie Bie' was in bloom to compare with it 

Jon


----------



## lienluu (Mar 16, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I wish your 'La Hougie Bie' was in bloom to compare with it




Me too!!!! This particular bloom is also starting to fade so form wise it's not the best.

I wish my 4 best JFs would all bloom at once! That'd be quite a sight huh?


----------



## Heather (Mar 16, 2007)

I was a little surprised how much my Scarlet looked like JF. 
Pretty dominant but I don't have a JF (not a one left!) to compare it to.


----------



## toddybear (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, hard to get any better flower than that!


----------



## Gideon (Mar 17, 2007)

Stunning


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2007)

Intense and gorgeous. Good photo, also!


----------



## Gilda (Mar 17, 2007)

:drool: In my book it's 100 points !!! Beautiful color & photo !


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2007)

Heather said:


> I was a little surprised how much my Scarlet looked like JF.
> Pretty dominant but I don't have a JF (not a one left!) to compare it to.


Actually, I'm pretty surprised how much Heather looks like Scarlet.. oke: 
I mean how much her Scarlet looks like Mem. Dick Clemens.


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 19, 2007)

love the color


----------

